# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Dai's list of conworld building

## ravells

A huge list of conworld building related links here:


https://daistallia.neocities.org/links.html


(Link updated - see this comment)

----------


## Gidde

That's a really good list. We may want to gather up all of the conworld stuff in this section and make a sticky out of it; it seems to come up an awful lot.

----------


## jbgibson

Geoff's pages & links about Creating an Earthlike Planet are golden.

----------

